# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Dwarf SJO breeding method

## mk_ultra

I have been growing out about 10. The dominant male (1.5 inch) has colored up nicely and there are actually bigger females.

At about what size should I expect breeding activity and what is the best method? Peat or mops?
The breeder I got them from just pulled his breeders out of the tank and let the fry hatch. I dont have the space for that.

Great forum BTW. I'm glad I found it!

----------

